# WRT1900AC SSH password



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

Hello,

So, I just tried to SSH into my WRT1900AC to see if my new router supports SSH. Well, Good news it does. But I can't seem to figure out the default password or with that... the username. I had the username as admin, but no luck logging in using Linksys' default passwords (admin, password).

Does anyone know this info and or where to find it? I tried looking in the manual, no luck.

Thanks,
Throdne


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try leaving user name blank and password as admin - that is the usual for the WR series of linsky routers although the support documents for YOUR router say that both are admin

The default IP address for this router is *192.168.1.1* and *admin* is the default for both Username and Password.

if no luck hard reset and that will take it back to default


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

admin - "admin" - NO
admin - "" - NO
admin - "password" - NO
- "admin" - NO
- "password" - NO
- "" - NO

This is what I have tried. First field being the username and "" being the passwords. FYI, I haven't changed anything on the router besides the WIFI SSID and password and the DNS servers. Other then that... everything else is default even the password for the web interface. 

Thanks for the reply,
Throdne

O.... and by the way. I just want to make sure that we are talking about the same thing.... SSH (port 22), not the web interface (port 80).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought reading the info on the Linskys site that the password for port forwarding was the same as the password for accessing the router
It seemed to me that unless they are changed the passwords required are the default ones for all access

Please see this
http://kb.linksys.com/Linksys/GetAr...Linksys_WRT1900AC.xml&pid=80&converted=0#set4

If you cannot find the answer there and do not feel that you wish to reset then perhaps Linsky can advise, they are from my experience quite good at responding to queries


----------



## throdne (May 14, 2006)

I'm sorry. But I don't think you are understand what I'm trying to do here. SSH is a type of connection between devices. like telnet, serial, SSH, etc. SSH is typically a terminal or command line based connection (PuTTY is a program you can use to SSH or telnet). I'm not trying to log into the router to change the settings. (using firefox to go to address 192.168.1.1) I want to SSH into the router. 
'
Do you see what I'm saying now?

Throdne


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Try this
1) enable ssh daemon on administration -> admin access page. Remember to select "Allow Password Login" checkbox.
2) download "putty" program
3) enter your router ip, select ssh protocol and click open
4) enter login "root" and pasword same as GUI

It may not be root, unfortunately I cannot find the exact details for your model it may therefore be admin

Here is an article on it

http://www.howtogeek.com/68061/setup-ssh-on-your-router-for-secure-web-access-from-anywhere/

If that does not work I can only recommend contact with Linsky


----------

